# Angel Exterminatus



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

Graham McNeill gave out the title to his newest Heresy Novel _Angel Exterminatus_, as well as a few tidbits about the plot. 

It seems the Iron Warriors and the Emperors Children will feature...

http://www.graham-mcneill.com/gmblog/PermaLink,guid,409de60c-bcb0-4ecc-bb34-2b4f4e2c5ff0.aspx


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting stuff. I can't wait. It seems like he will in real depth with these guys. Here's a little something off Mr. McNeill's page.

"Something fell from the sky, vast and iron, monstrous and cold. It landed in the heart of the citadel with the booming clang of a funeral bell; the Olympian master of battle, a demigod in burnished warplate, a hammer-wielding avatar of thunder.

Perturabo, the Lord of Iron."
---------------------
Ooooh....that felt good...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

This has been known for quite a while now, it follows on from the _Reflection Crak'd_.


----------

